# What do yall do for work?



## Limited Money (Sep 24, 2021)

Just wondering what you all do for work.  I'm a college student right now as an electrical engineering major but I hate the coding that's required. Been looking at related jobs and I don't think that is what I want to do with my life.  Looking at other options trying to make a good decision. Advice would be appreciated.  

I hate how crowded the city is that I'm in for school, traffic can take 30 minutes to go 5-10 miles.  I want to move somewhere more rural so I can have peace and quiet.  I hate how much noise people at my apartment make at the pool at 3 am when I'm trying to sleep my apartment is right next to the pool and with a big window and sliding glass door it has no sound dampening.  

I like working with my hands and I don't mind being outside.  Being stuck behind a desk all day for lectures and homework is awful and I'd kms if I was stuck in a job like that for the rest of my life.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 24, 2021)

I hang chain for a living.  I’m an entertainment rigger.  
The entertainment industry is robust and filled with jobs for engineers and engineering-minded individuals who don’t like to do the same thing behind a desk.  
Lighting, audio, video, staging, and more.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Just wondering what you all do for work. I'm a college student right now as an electrical engineering major but I hate the coding that's required. Been looking at related jobs and I don't think that is what I want to do with my life. Looking at other options trying to make a good decision. Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I hate how crowded the city is that I'm in for school, traffic can take 30 minutes to go 5-10 miles. I want to move somewhere more rural so I can have peace and quiet. I hate how much noise people at my apartment make at the pool at 3 am when I'm trying to sleep my apartment is right next to the pool and with a big window and sliding glass door it has no sound dampening.
> 
> I like working with my hands and I don't mind being outside. Being stuck behind a desk all day for lectures and homework is awful and I'd kms if I was stuck in a job like that for the rest of my life.



Part time farmer,Security Officer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 24, 2021)

I work with people who have developmental disabilities. Its hard to say exactly what i do. My clients have a wide range of ability to function, so my work is quite varied.


----------



## AaronH (Sep 25, 2021)

I build pipelines for work. I'm either keeping this country running or destroying the earth, just depends on who you ask.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 25, 2021)

Build signs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

I do strategic planning, crisis management, armchair psychology, event coordination, make travel arrangements, academic research, and babysit.

I’m a high school English teacher and love it.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I do strategic planning, crisis management, armchair psychology, event coordination, make travel arrangements, academic research, and babysit.
> 
> I’m a high school English teacher and love it.


My wife is a high school German teacher. When i read your list she nodded and said "yep".


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Build signs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are badass!!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I work with people who have developmental disabilities. Its hard to say exactly what i do. My clients have a wide range of ability to function, so my work is quite varied.


I just want to say thank you. Your career hits close to home, as my brother has severe developmental disabilities. I have no doubt your work is hard, but also satisfying. Thank you so much.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I just want to say thank you. Your career hits close to home, as my brother has severe developmental disabilities. I have no doubt your work is hard, but also satisfying. Thank you so much.


Though I appreciate that, you have nothing to thank me for. I fell ass backwards into this job and I love it. I treat all my clients with the respect and dignity I would want someone to treat my family member. That's it, there are no secrets. At the end of the day I tell families I don't guarantee results, but I will show up and try. Sadly for some people that's more than they have received in the past.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Though I appreciate that, you have nothing to thank me for. I fell ass backwards into this job and I love it. I treat all my clients with the respect and dignity I would want someone to treat my family member. That's it, there are no secrets. At the end of the day I tell families I don't guarantee results, but I will show up and try. Sadly for some people that's more than they have received in the past.


it's very easy to be dismissed, ignored, etc because of a person's condition. You are right, it's more than some receive ever in their life. I may not have to thank you, but I will do it anyway because this type of thing means so much to me. I love anyone who helps to lift people up.

You sir are admirable and nothing takes away from that, even if you fell into the job accidentally.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 25, 2021)

Was in Corp. Finance and now I'm a glorified babysitter trying to make everyone feel special to get their jobs done on time and professionally.  Going to back to school to change career paths... thinking of PA School when I finish this Bio/ Chem undergrad.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Was in Corp. Finance and now I'm a glorified babysitter trying to make everyone feel special to get their jobs done on time and professionally.  Going to back to school to change career paths... thinking of PA School when I finish this Bio/ Chem undergrad.


If I was a smarter man, then I'd follow your lead and do the same. 

Change can be scary for some. Good for you... if you don't mind me asking, what drove you to want to go back to school for Bio/Chem?


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> it's very easy to be dismissed, ignored, etc because of a person's condition. You are right, it's more than some receive ever in their life. I may not have to thank you, but I will do it anyway because this type of thing means so much to me. I love anyone who helps to lift people up.
> 
> You sir are admirable and nothing takes away from that, even if you fell into the job accidentally.


The thing is, and not many people ever get this, many days its my clients who lift me up. Its hard to explain. A few months ago spoke to a client, that wasn't even mine, about video games for 5 minutes. Every time they see me now we talk and the staff at the day program says the are so happy and ask about me. Its crazy what you can do for someone in 5 minutes a week. 

My outlook on life has drastically and forever changed since doing this job.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If I was a smarter man, then I'd follow your lead and do the same.
> 
> Change can be scary for some. Good for you... if you don't mind me asking, what drove you to want to go back to school for Bio/Chem?


Didn't originally go back for bio/ chem.  I went back for nursing. I've been taking care of people most my life but was to thick to realize I could make a career out of it.  My family was about one thing growing up...the almighty dollar which is why I went to school for FI and not Bio.

And it's scary, don't think it's not. Going from comfy to broke (I shouldn't say broke b/c I'm not broke but not like I was either) isn't fun nor does it win you any awards from your peers, family, and some friends. I've been ridiculed, belittled, etc seeing as I'm starting over and I'm not in my 20's or even in my 30's for that matter.

I've had moments where I've said fuck it but stayed the course b/c I'm stubborn and I didn't go this far to stop now.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Im project manager for a fairly large contractor. 

If i ever get the motivation to go back to school ill probably be switching to nursing though because the stress of people literally dying actually sounds less than the stress of tard wrangling on a multi million dollar contract.

all considered, my degree is in "Computing and informatics" which i have absolutely zero intention of ever using profesionally.


----------



## flenser (Sep 25, 2021)

Engineer/glorified programmer for commercial flight simulators. It was fun 30 years ago, but not so much anymore.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Didn't originally go back for bio/ chem.  I went back for nursing. I've been taking care of people most my life but was to thick to realize I could make a career out of it.  My family was about one thing growing up...the almighty dollar which is why I went to school for FI and not Bio.
> 
> And it's scary, don't think it's not. Going from comfy to broke (I shouldn't say broke b/c I'm not broke but not like I was either) isn't fun nor does it win you any awards from your peers, family, and some friends. I've been ridiculed, belittled, etc seeing as I'm starting over and I'm not in my 20's or even in my 30's for that matter.
> 
> I've had moments where I've said fuck it but stayed the course b/c I'm stubborn and I didn't go this far to stop now.


Career changes are no joke. I've had one by choice and one by necessity. Either way its a challenge. I commend you for following through with it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.


unsung hero right here


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.


I didn’t know that.
Thanks sir.

The 50 gallon drum of lube from Amazon isn’t available at the Walmart locally.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I didn’t know that.
> Thanks sir.
> 
> The 50 gallon drum of lube from Amazon isn’t available at the Walmart locally.


Just spit on it. 😗


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just spit on it. 😗


honestly, I typically get dry mouth. Also I’m bad a spitting, more like drool, never mastered it in elementary.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> honestly, I typically get dry mouth. Also I’m bad a spitting, more like drool, never mastered it in elementary.


There really should be water break timeouts!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Those are badass!!


Thanks bro. We got some badass signs we built that voodoo lounge pic doesn't do it justice.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Corporate Security Specialist in the financial sector. Glorified greeter at times, bodyguard and goon squad at others.

Full time student, once graduated I'll be a physical therapy assistant.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Corporate Security Specialist in the financial sector. Glorified greeter at times, bodyguard and goon squad at others.
> 
> Full time student, once graduated I'll be a physical therapy assistant.


Nice. I took a hvt protection class when I was a cop. It was pretty cool. Got to break a lot of stuff.

What makes you want to switch careers?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.



Cool brother !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 25, 2021)

I source products for a living by doing research in places most people don't think to look or even know exist.  

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2021)

I went to undergrad and grad for psychology and social work, worked inpatient psych off and on for quite a few years, but self taught internet marketing paid much better. I ended up starting some websites that did pretty well and now I own an ecommerce store. It's a pretty nice lifestyle. I'm my own boss and don't really work too hard tbh.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Corporate Security Specialist in the financial sector. Glorified greeter at times, bodyguard and goon squad at others.
> 
> Full time student, once graduated I'll be a physical therapy assistant.


So basically you're saying I will be your patient zero, and you will help me with my osteoarthritic shoulder? 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

I have three efforts in parallel through excellent time management; each serve a strategic role in my objective:

Government - Program Manager and Traffic Engineer (Licenses used P.E., PMP, PgMP,, CNU-A), managing programs never implemented in City. (paid)
Consulting Firm - Chief Strategic Officer & Structural Engineer (Licenses used P.E., PMP, PgMP, CSSBB), consulting engineering firm in niche market, integrating technology into infrastructure (Paid, pro-bono - won us a BBB Integrity Award for 2019)
Professional Chapter - President (Licenses used PMP, PgMP), Chapter engagement, growth, and outreach. (volunteer/Pro-bono)
AirBnB
UGBB- Omega US (just kidding)


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So basically you're saying I will be your patient zero, and you will help me with my osteoarthritic shoulder? 😁


My hopes are to be able to. Give me two years, I got you Sendo. In the meantime,  if you need a protection professional,  let me know.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.


This is why me and CJ get along so much despite our political differences and his love of Biden I book all the freight that he delivers to you fuckers.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I didn’t know that.
> Thanks sir.
> 
> The 50 gallon drum of lube from Amazon isn’t available at the Walmart locally.


And you are going to need all of it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

AaronH said:


> I build pipelines for work. I'm either keeping this country running or destroying the earth, just depends on who you ask.


Did you do any for SAWS?  I was subbed out work to design them for CIPP in San Antone, we're talking miles.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I work with people who have developmental disabilities. Its hard to say exactly what i do. My clients have a wide range of ability to function, so my work is quite varied.


My spouse does something not quite, but teaches behavior to autistic patients which age range from 3-4 to 24.  He doesn't have the older clients anymore, but has had experience with a range of ages.


----------



## Rockroid (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm a railroad locomotive engineer. I sit on my ass all day, shit hours but the pay, benefits and retirement are awsome, and we been looking.fir people for the last 2 years.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> My spouse does something not quite, but teaches behavior to autistic patients which age range from 3-4 to 24.  He doesn't have the older clients anymore, but has had experience with a range of ages.


Many of my clients are autistic. Though I do have several with down syndrome and moderate and severe intellectual disability as well as other mental illnesses and diagnosis. It makes for interesting and honestly, pretty fun work days.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

Welder


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Rockroid said:


> I'm a railroad locomotive engineer. I sit on my ass all day, shit hours but the pay, benefits and retirement are awsome, and we been looking.fir people for the last 2 years.


My neighbor did the same thing just got injured at work pretty bad trying to move the track switch that was jammed he’s about to get paid lol 

I send a lot of freight on BNSF CSX and NS


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> My neighbor did the same thing just got injured at work pretty bad trying to move the track switch that was jammed he’s about to get paid lol
> 
> I send a lot of freight on BNSF CSX and NS


I build Railcars


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I build Railcars


Lol look at all these similarities in work we have here pretty much got all logistics industry 
 covered from building the equipment to getting the freight to driving trucks and trains


----------



## AaronH (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you do any for SAWS?  I was subbed out work to design them for CIPP in San Antone, we're talking miles.


I do union pipelining, not much of that in Texas. On Line 3 in Minnesota currently


----------



## ftf (Sep 25, 2021)

I own a scrapyard. We load a lot of containers for export and avoid dealing with BNSF if at all possible. It may be time to learn how to do the rail billing as our trucking outfit won't do it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

ftf said:


> I own a scrapyard. We load a lot of containers for export and avoid dealing with BNSF if at all possible. It may be time to learn how to do the rail billing as our trucking outfit won't do it.


What city you guys located at? I can guide you on how to set everything up no problem


----------



## ftf (Sep 25, 2021)

Portland OR. I just started an account with MSC and waiting for them to respond. Originally I thought I had to get set up with BNSF, but I guess that's not how it works? So do I need to set up with every SSL we get bookings from just to use the rail yard? None of the trucking companies like going there.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

ftf said:


> Portland OR. I just started an account with MSC and waiting for them to respond. Originally I thought I had to get set up with BNSF, but I guess that's not how it works? So do I need to set up with every SSL we get bookings from just to use the rail yard? None of the trucking companies like going there.


I got my agent in Troutdale I send shit to. Depends on what your trying to do MSC is more steam ship they outsource the trucking part once it gets to the port. You have your own containers? How you shipping now? 

Portland is a tricky market there is a company called LOOP that does all the shit for you door to door but their prices get crazy depending on market.


----------



## ftf (Sep 25, 2021)

People that buy from us get the bookings, send us booking info, and we get a driver to pick up the container, bring it to us for loading and return it to the port. But like you said, Portland is a tricky market right now. Hapag just stopped service to Portland. ONE no service from Portland. Mearsk, no space available. Cosco, can't ship to India from west coast. MSC will but only if we return to the rail yard. So it looks like I have to learn how to do rail billing.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

ftf said:


> Portland OR. I just started an account with MSC and waiting for them to respond. Originally I thought I had to get set up with BNSF, but I guess that's not how it works? So do I need to set up with every SSL we get bookings from just to use the rail yard? None of the trucking companies like going there.





ftf said:


> People that buy from us get the bookings, send us booking info, and we get a driver to pick up the container, bring it to us for loading and return it to the port. But like you said, Portland is a tricky market right now. Hapag just stopped service to Portland. ONE no service from Portland. Mearsk, no space available. Cosco, can't ship to India from west coast. MSC will but only if we return to the rail yard. So it looks like I have to learn how to do rail billing.


Your doing international not domestic and your customers paying the freight charges prepaid. But your trying to rail bill to send to where? Different city port? Ports are messed up right now LA has like over 70 ships waiting to get unloaded just parked on the ocean. 

I’ll DM you my number when you got some time this weekend you can call me explain little better cause we’ll be typing all night and people gonna be like DM each other cause your the only ones talking lol 

But yeah I’m sure I’ll be able to help you out and let you know how to do it been doing this shit for 15 years plus and my work has all the direct contact for whom ever you need to contact to get set up with what ever you need.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

Yur mom's....ill be home soon u sumbitch's and ud better have ur got damned rooms cleaned!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 25, 2021)

I work at st anytime fitness, taking over in November..I love it


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2021)

Anesthesia, independent practice.  Contracted with county hospital (sole provider) and at an ASC with a partner.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 25, 2021)

Soon to be medical student. Work as a medical scribe now. Pretty much just jerk around all day since everything is telehealth for our practice. Practically jobless


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm a chef in a casino 😒


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a degree in exercise science but I haven’t worked in that field professionally for 20 years.  I’m a Director of client development for a software company.  I manage a team of 5 responsible for account growth and retention. I really like the people I work with at my company but the level of corporate arrogance and entitlement in the clients I work with is maddening at times.  The work/life balance is amazing and working from home the past 20 years has been the best thing for my family and myself.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 25, 2021)

Fisheries biologist with fish and wildlife agency. Only thing I would have done different is included ocean work instead of a steady diet of inland work.


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Electrical Engineer drilling rig Nigeria


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Fisheries biologist with fish and wildlife agency. Only thing I would have done different is included ocean work instead of a steady diet of inland work.


The one thing, and probably only thing, I remember from my marine biology courses is that many crustaceans excrete waste from the top of their head.

So all you people who like to suck crawfish heads... That's what the "flavor" is that you're tasting 🤣


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 25, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Just wondering what you all do for work.  I'm a college student right now as an electrical engineering major but I hate the coding that's required. Been looking at related jobs and I don't think that is what I want to do with my life.  Looking at other options trying to make a good decision. Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I hate how crowded the city is that I'm in for school, traffic can take 30 minutes to go 5-10 miles.  I want to move somewhere more rural so I can have peace and quiet.  I hate how much noise people at my apartment make at the pool at 3 am when I'm trying to sleep my apartment is right next to the pool and with a big window and sliding glass door it has no sound dampening.
> 
> I like working with my hands and I don't mind being outside.  Being stuck behind a desk all day for lectures and homework is awful and I'd kms if I was stuck in a job like that for the rest of my life.


Tractor Trailer driver, formerly an IT guy! White collar bullshit and toughguys hiding behind keyboards wasn't for me. Now I go work early AM, hit the road, listen to podcasts, grab a half dozen coffee's, and when everybody is just finishing up lunch... my day is over. To the gym I go! Plus it pays suprisingly well, luckily most of the population can't drive them which helps.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 25, 2021)

Operating engineer in NYC for a utility company. Been with them now 36 years.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Tractor Trailer driver, formerly an IT guy! White collar bullshit and toughguys hiding behind keyboards wasn't for me. Now I go work early AM, hit the road, listen to podcasts, grab a half dozen coffee's, and when everybody is just finishing up lunch... my day is over. To the gym I go! Plus it pays suprisingly well, luckily most of the population can't drive them which helps.


Right now truck drivers are making a killing due to the low supply of them and yeah if I had to drive that thing I’d be playing bumper cars all the way down the streets and highways lol


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Great thread, I feel like I'm getting to know you all a little better.
There once was a time where I felt that a man's identity and his work went hand in hand. You are what you do. There is some truth to that, but lately I've been thinking that work is just work, it's how I support my life, it is not my life.

I imagine this varies, depending on one's stage of life, and one's occupation. For example, hard to not be a cop or doctor, even when not on duty; versus a mail clerk, just something to do. Or, when young, single, and ambitious, one can allow themselves to be consumed by a career. For me, getting older, with family, I realize my career is secondary.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

I agree with @Oldbull1. It’s one of my pet peeves. When I first meet someone socially, I’m not expecting to be interviewed about my work experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Great thread, I feel like I'm getting to know you all a little better.
> There once was a time where I felt that a man's identity and his work went hand in hand. You are what you do. There is some truth to that, but lately I've been thinking that work is just work, it's how I support my life, it is not my life.
> 
> I imagine this varies, depending on one's stage of life, and one's occupation. For example, hard to not be a cop or doctor, even when not on duty; versus a mail clerk, just something to do. Or, when young, single, and ambitious, one can allow themselves to be consumed by a career. For me, getting older, with family, I realize my career is secondary.


It’s hard to be able to work and not let it consume you when you have a family to take care of. It’s hard to fit family work and personal time all into 1 day. Me and my buddy at work talk about this shit all the time there are people that come to work at 5 they done out of sight out of mind for me it’s pretty much 24/7 sitting at my work office working now lol

I wasted from age 15-28 roughly making decent money just partying it all up with shit to show for it now I feel I’m playing catch up. 

I guess the saying do what you have to now so you can do what you want to later more people should listen to I guess only advice I would have if I can talk to a younger me would be that.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Great thread, I feel like I'm getting to know you all a little better.
> There once was a time where I felt that a man's identity and his work went hand in hand. You are what you do. There is some truth to that, but lately I've been thinking that work is just work, it's how I support my life, it is not my life.
> 
> I imagine this varies, depending on one's stage of life, and one's occupation. For example, hard to not be a cop or doctor, even when not on duty; versus a mail clerk, just something to do. Or, when young, single, and ambitious, one can allow themselves to be consumed by a career. For me, getting older, with family, I realize my career is secondary.


Work to live, not live to work.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 25, 2021)

Badleroybrown  is a Equipment Operator and Highway worker..


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Work to live, not live to work.


This is exactly how we I have always been. I work for the highest bidder too, the higher the pay the higher my standard of living is


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> This is exactly how we I have always been. I work for the highest bidder too, the higher the pay the higher my standard of living is


I thought I read a post that said you were giving the Male Escort way of life up.??🤪🤪🤪🤪😂😂😂😂😂🤙✌️


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2021)

telemarketer


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2021)

I want to be a truck driver!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> This is exactly how we I have always been. I work for the highest bidder too, the higher the pay the higher my standard of living is


Highest bidder in the “RIGGING” industry huh sounds sketchy to me lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I want to be a truck driver!


Get your CDL hardest parts gonna be finding a place to get your first  2 years of experience cause of insurance requirements but after that your record stays clean good ass money


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I want to be a truck driver!


You could name your price right now in the uk as a truck driver. Pretty sure being sober is a requirement though


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> You could name your price right now in the uk as a truck driver. Pretty sure being sober is a requirement though


As long as you can pass the initial screening then randoms and make sure if you crash your clean lol I’ve found drivers hiding in hotels with hookers smoking crack lmao crack pipes in trucks another guy in a binge with a truck load of fresh chicken left behind it gets interesting


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Get your CDL hardest parts gonna be finding a place to get your first  2 years of experience cause of insurance requirements but after that your record stays clean good ass money


No way. I have a class a. Places will hire and train right now.. drivers are in a demand. Bus drivers are in a very high demand. In NYS they just sent out a letter to all Cdl drivers that they are willing to pay for you to get passenger endorsement. The company in my town just started a 5000$ sign on and 24& hr with 25-30 hrs a week guarantee…
I am sure it is probably this way throughout the country. The diving industry is booming. If you are laid off and on unemployment. You can go to the Unemployment office and sign up for a job training class and they will pay for you to go to driving school. 
There are ways around the 2 year thing. 
You can also go and pay 5-600$ and get class b on a straight truck and you will be able to drive a garbage truck or work for a delivery company. Just my input 🤙


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2021)

It's what I need to do really. Food industry is stressful and I swear gives me more gray hairs every day especially because we are so short on every type of employee


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> No way. I have a class a. Places will hire and train right now.. drivers are in a demand. Bus drivers are in a very high demand. In NYS they just sent out a letter to all Cdl drivers that they are willing to pay for you to get passenger endorsement. The company in my town just started a 5000$ sign on and 24& hr with 25-30 hrs a week guarantee…
> I am sure it is probably this way throughout the country. The diving industry is booming. If you are laid off and on unemployment. You can go to the Unemployment office and sign up for a job training class and they will pay for you to go to driving school.
> There are ways around the 2 year thing.
> You can also go and pay 5-600$ and get class b on a straight truck and you will be able to drive a garbage truck or work for a delivery company. Just my input 🤙


Prob now little easier but with semis it’s harder unless company owns their own insurance company like Schneider etc.. usually they try to give you lower rate cause if the no experience I know with is we still require 2 years and decent record straight trucks and shit are a lot easier then big rigs


----------



## Spongy (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm a full time tactical analyst/investigator and part-time PhD student.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Tractor Trailer driver, formerly an IT guy! White collar bullshit and toughguys hiding behind keyboards wasn't for me. Now I go work early AM, hit the road, listen to podcasts, grab a half dozen coffee's, and when everybody is just finishing up lunch... my day is over. To the gym I go! Plus it pays suprisingly well, luckily most of the population can't drive them which helps.


Any Smokeys in the coop trucker?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm a professional asshole... Actually I'm sure some people think so, and I wouldn't argue it's part of my roles and responsibilities 🤣


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I want to be a truck driver!


You're a Lot Lizard


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Get your CDL hardest parts gonna be finding a place to get your first  2 years of experience cause of insurance requirements but after that your record stays clean good ass money


My place is grabbing people right out of driving school. Over $100k plus crazy benefits and pension if you want the OT.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

Nigerian Prince....now DAMN IT i send out soooo many emails every day, and its mainly senial older people whom i have become friends with...but we tight like a tiger...i make a great living at this job


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Nigerian Prince....now DAMN IT i send out soooo many emails every day, and its mainly senial older people whom i have become friends with...but we tight like a tiger...i make a great living at this job


Go on... I am currently having 10000 usd i am willing to offer for helping with covering wealth transfer fee tax. If interested my only require is sending account to transfer. Once fee taxes paid you give 250000 usd for me?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're a Lot Lizard


Prob a bad time for the lot lizard industry due to the driver shortage lmao


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Go on... I am currently having 10000 usd i am willing to offer for helping with covering wealth transfer fee tax. If interested my only require is sending account to transfer. Once fee taxes paid you give 250000 usd for me?


Not a good deal....i need more for transaction, u a thief, im honorable Prince Jeffe'....u send me 250000 usd i make it 1 mi lll ion do lars


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My place is grabbing people right out of driving school. Over $100k plus crazy benefits and pension if you want the OT.


Who ever owns their trucks as owner operators now is killing the game as well can’t even find any decent trucks or trailers for decent prices all inventory over priced and limited as fuck  I’m a little scared shitbis gonna bottom out soon cause of the squeeze on shortages if the ports went fully operational we would be flooded even more with work right now our California division is literally printing money right now stupid north west is slacking for me 😢


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Not a good deal....i need more for transaction, u a thief, im honorable Prince Jeffe'....u send me 250000 usd i make it 1 mi lll ion do lars


You scammer. I report you to federal. I see if @Flyingdragon help with 10000 usd investment.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Nigerian Prince....now DAMN IT i send out soooo many emails every day, and its mainly senial older people whom i have become friends with...but we tight like a tiger...i make a great living at this job


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Who ever owns their trucks as owner operators now is killing the game as well can’t even find any decent trucks or trailers for decent prices all inventory over priced and limited as fuck  I’m a little scared shitbis gonna bottom out soon cause of the squeeze on shortages if the ports went fully operational we would be flooded even more with work right now our California division is literally printing money right now stupid north west is slacking for me 😢


We can't get new trucks either.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We can't get new trucks either.


My boss went to an auction few months back 400 plus trailers we’re gonna go up Amazon showed up made a cash offer and no more auction lol new freightliner trucks year plus wait for any orders same with reefers can’t get any everyone’s got the money to spend now and can’t get shit 


Seen an add for a 2019 Volvo 700k mikes dude was asking $85k that truck is a bad pot hole away from an over Haul 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> My boss went to an auction few months back 400 plus trailers we’re gonna go up Amazon showed up made a cash offer and no more auction lol new freightliner trucks year plus wait for any orders same with reefers can’t get any everyone’s got the money to spend now and can’t get shit
> 
> 
> Seen an add for a 2019 Volvo 700k mikes dude was asking $85k that truck is a bad pot hole away from an over Haul 🤦‍♂️


We're having trouble getting PARTS for repairs to our existing fleet


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're having trouble getting PARTS for repairs to our existing fleet


Yup same here have like 4 brand new trucks down on warranty and they saying 3-4 months just to get stupid parts it’s crazy


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yup same here have like 4 brand new trucks down on warranty and they saying 3-4 months just to get stupid parts it’s crazy


Blame brexit


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Blame brexit


I thought the brexit was a good thing for the UK outsider opinion don’t know full stories but good you guys stayed independent


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Who ever owns their trucks as owner operators now is killing the game as well can’t even find any decent trucks or trailers for decent prices all inventory over priced and limited as fuck  I’m a little scared shitbis gonna bottom out soon cause of the squeeze on shortages if the ports went fully operational we would be flooded even more with work right now our California division is literally printing money right now stupid north west is slacking for me 😢


Same with when the oil fields were bloomin, had some friends who were owner operators and they raked it in, then the housing market fiasco and blamo out of everything


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I thought the brexit was a good thing for the UK outsider opinion don’t know full stories but good you guys stayed independent


Ya, I can't see any postive to having your country dictated to by a foreign government! That should have never happened in the first place.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Same with when the oil fields were bloomin, had some friends who were owner operators and they raked it in, then the housing market fiasco and blamo out of everything


The South Dakota shit? Where single bedrooms were like $1500 when all the people were going out there for work?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Ya, I can't see any postive to having your country dictated to by a foreign government! That should have never happened in the first place.


The pound dropped drastically I remember them short time after went right back up don’t think would make sense for them to take the euro in the meantime Poland was begging to get in 🤦‍♂️ I’m seriously debating investing money in the Chinese evergrande stock it’s like 32 cents and from what I’m hearing they getting a bail out from the government and I don’t even like stock market but seems like everytime. A crash happens people get rich


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> The South Dakota shit? Where single bedrooms were like $1500 when all the people were going out there for work?


Sd and a ton of other places, colorado, texas etc...had buddies driving all thru from south texas towards 
can a duh...raking in cash


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Sd and a ton of other places, colorado, texas etc...had buddies driving all thru from south texas towards
> can a duh...raking in cash


Yeah all that came to an end lol hopefully people saved  their money it will happen again eventually Once we have people in office that actually care about America


----------



## Limited Money (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for the input everyone.  Hopefully, I will make a good choice for this big decision.  Been stressing like crazy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 26, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Hopefully, I will make a good choice for this big decision. Been stressing like crazy.



Thanks for asking a question no one has ever asked. I got to understand these lunks & ladies a little better.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks for asking a question no one has ever asked. I got to understand these lunks & ladies a little better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah was a really good thread lol weird how so many connected so closely by work


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 26, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Didn't originally go back for bio/ chem.  I went back for nursing. I've been taking care of people most my life but was to thick to realize I could make a career out of it.  My family was about one thing growing up...the almighty dollar which is why I went to school for FI and not Bio.
> 
> And it's scary, don't think it's not. Going from comfy to broke (I shouldn't say broke b/c I'm not broke but not like I was either) isn't fun nor does it win you any awards from your peers, family, and some friends. I've been ridiculed, belittled, etc seeing as I'm starting over and I'm not in my 20's or even in my 30's for that matter.
> 
> I've had moments where I've said fuck it but stayed the course b/c I'm stubborn and I didn't go this far to stop now.


That's my story as well.  Except that my passion and gameplan was to go into teaching.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 26, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Great thread, I feel like I'm getting to know you all a little better.
> There once was a time where I felt that a man's identity and his work went hand in hand. You are what you do. There is some truth to that, but lately I've been thinking that work is just work, it's how I support my life, it is not my life.
> 
> I imagine this varies, depending on one's stage of life, and one's occupation. For example, hard to not be a cop or doctor, even when not on duty; versus a mail clerk, just something to do. Or, when young, single, and ambitious, one can allow themselves to be consumed by a career. For me, getting older, with family, I realize my career is secondary.



I believe in an alternative version of you are what you do.  I feel like someone like @sfw509 is someone I can look up to because he makes a positive difference in society.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 26, 2021)

My work in no way, shape or form dictates who or what I am. I specifically chose the career I’m in for the freedom it affords me and my family. If I’m not working I never think about it. I grew up with a workaholic father and I have nothing bad to say about the man but I never wanted my life to be dictated and consumed by my job. Hard work has tremendous value and so do a lot of other things in life.

On another topic, in addition to truck drivers all of the trades are in massive need of an influx of young workers. I have two close friends, one an iron worker and the other a carpenter. They both make money hand over fist and will continue to do so as long as they want.  There is no one young going into the trades and it is a huge opportunity. Electricians, carpenters, plumbers, iron workers, you name it they need more employees.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 26, 2021)

There is a huge portion of the population that are retiring (myself in about 1-1/2 yrs), but there is no upcoming younger folks, relatively speaking, to fill the vacancies. I'm not really sure what dictates this trend, but it certainly is a fact. The vacancies range across the huge spectrum of employment, craziest shit I've seen so far in my lifetime when it comes to this subject. I have my own opinions as to the possibilities of why, as I'm sure you guys do.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

stonetag said:


> There is a huge portion of the population that are retiring (myself in about 1-1/2 yrs), but there is no upcoming younger folks, relatively speaking, to fill the vacancies. I'm not really sure what dictates this trend, but it certainly is a fact. The vacancies range across the huge spectrum of employment, craziest shit I've seen so far in my lifetime when it comes to this subject. I have my own opinions as to the possibilities of why, as I'm sure you guys do.


Have no fear, automation/technology will be taking over much of the workforce responsibilities soon enough.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 26, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> My work in no way, shape or form dictates who or what I am. I specifically chose the career I’m in for the freedom it affords me and my family. If I’m not working I never think about it. I grew up with a workaholic father and I have nothing bad to say about the man but I never wanted my life to be dictated and consumed by my job. Hard work has tremendous value and so do a lot of other things in life.
> 
> On another topic, in addition to truck drivers all of the trades are in massive need of an influx of young workers. I have two close friends, one an iron worker and the other a carpenter. They both make money hand over fist and will continue to do so as long as they want.  There is no one young going into the trades and it is a huge opportunity. Electricians, carpenters, plumbers, iron workers, you name it they need more employees.


Yup. In the end people with trades will always be able to work if they want to. I tell my daughters all the time. No matter who you meet and fall in love with, as kings as they can work with there hands you will always be provided for…


----------



## Limited Money (Sep 26, 2021)

That's the thing, I see is this massive shortage of blue-collar jobs and want to get the skills to be employed in that sector.  I was trying to get a CDL from amazon when I worked there but the program was on hold because of covid lockdowns last year so I quit and finished my AA degree mostly calculus and physics for transfer.  I'm also interested in learning how to weld and electrician apprenticeships.  

High schools all over the country except the Dakotas that I know of have cut all the trade training classes like wood and metal shop and focused all efforts on preparing students for college.  So many people are in college that the competition is a lot higher and I feel like there will be a wage shift where blue-collar will start to make more than most 4yr degree students simply because of supply and demand.  A lot of people say now a 4yr isn't enough and you need to get a master's degree fuck that.  

In my situation, my dad has a 4yr electrical engineering and a master's in construction management makes 200k yearly including navy retirement.  Thinks I won't be shit without a college education but I think that is outdated thinking.  I don't want to be a desk-jocky like him either.  My older brother on the other hand dropped out of college moved back in and has been employed a handful of months in the past 6 years.  

That's not fucking me I want to work.  I've spoken to several journeymen, truck drivers,  equipment operators and they have more work than they can shake a stick at.  Unlimited over time and they can pick their pay rate in many circumstances the demand is so high they keep increasing the rate sounds amazing to me.  Also, these jobs allow me to work for myself once experienced as a small business and I can play with the self-employment taxes for my own benefit.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> That's the thing, I see is this massive shortage of blue-collar jobs and want to get the skills to be employed in that sector.  I was trying to get a CDL from amazon when I worked there but the program was on hold because of covid lockdowns last year so I quit and finished my AA degree mostly calculus and physics for transfer.  I'm also interested in learning how to weld and electrician apprenticeships.
> 
> High schools all over the country except the Dakotas that I know of have cut all the trade training classes like wood and metal shop and focused all efforts on preparing students for college.  So many people are in college that the competition is a lot higher and I feel like there will be a wage shift where blue-collar will start to make more than most 4yr degree students simply because of supply and demand.  A lot of people say now a 4yr isn't enough and you need to get a master's degree fuck that.
> 
> ...


Anyone can be successful in nearly any career. My friend is a master electrician, and he tells me there's going to be a shortage of master electricians soon, because many will be retiring and not enough new blood is coming in to make up for the difference.

There's nothing wrong with a blue collar job, and I say this as someone riding the top of the corporate ladder. Anyone who thinks one type of job is superior to another, in regards to being able to be successful, needs to sit down and have a long hard think about how it is they are able to enjoy the conveniences I life that they do have.. those conveniences certainly didn't happen magically on their own.

I think you have a very good outlook. And that you will do very well as long as you keep that up.


----------



## ftf (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't be a welder. No offense to the welders out there. I've done a little welding and worked with a lot of lifelong welders. There is good money for union pipe welders and many types of welders I'm sure,  but something in those fumes causes cancer. One of my welder friends told me this and years later developed cancer and died. Coincidence? Possibly. But I doubt it.


----------



## Limited Money (Sep 27, 2021)

ftf said:


> Don't be a welder. No offense to the welders out there. I've done a little welding and worked with a lot of lifelong welders. There is good money for union pipe welders and many types of welders I'm sure,  but something in those fumes causes cancer. One of my welder friends told me this and years later developed cancer and died. Coincidence? Possibly. But I doubt it.


I know, it is a skill I want to learn more than something I would want to do professionally since it is very repetitive.  Most things cause cancer right so pick your poison.


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 27, 2021)

I spent 13 years as a tradesman compositor in newspaper doing editorial / advertising pre-press .. but the trade shut down due to technology and switched to the new technology paginating newspapers using a Unix based system.

Had a bit of a career change .. did a diploma in network engineering (internet) and just coded websites. Afterwards did a diploma in graphic design and another in visual arts with my wfie .. then bought a 20yo offset / letterpress printing business in 2004 and threw myself in the deep end.

Printing press & machinery breakdowns, parts, working with different engineers, customers, suppliers, business, tax .. all kinds of things - wow, huge change.

Shut down the offset / letterpress and went full digital in 2011 and been doing it ever since ... have 3 digital Xerox machines under our house .. work from home full time .. have the gym in the back yard .. kitchen upstairs.

Seriosly think I want to make another career change to full time porn - looks like an amazing job.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 30, 2021)

Bartender now. Former air conditioner


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2021)

Eliminate/Terminate Problems.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Work in the Middle East as a chemical
Consultant for different Frac fleets.


----------



## pigeonhed (Sep 30, 2021)

Retired this year. I was an Analyst for a Capital Management Firm. 

Now I have more time to not travel. I like just being now.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 30, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Eliminate/Terminate Problems.


Are you an exterminator?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Are you an exterminator?


More like a Terminator.


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm concreting Australia,one slab at a time


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> I'm concreting Australia,one slab at a time



I hear eastern Australia is the place to be right now <sic>. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 1, 2021)

I have enjoyed reading all the responses.  I have been making sawdust for 20 years.  I've been involved in all sorts of remanufaturing from tongue and groove KDAT flooring for the biggest homes on St. Simon's to pressure treating fence posts to crates for Kubota tractors and other crated for helicopter blades.   

In my career I have moved a lot and I will say to any of you with young children, beware of this.  West Georgia, middle Tennessee, south Georgia, Virginia, Atlanta all in about seven years.

I'll be 42 in December and I ABHORE what I do.  I want to do something different but I'm too lazy and scared of failing.  I can't drive a truck.  No way.  I'm a white knuckler driving a U-haul.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I have enjoyed reading all the responses.  I have been making sawdust for 20 years.  I've been involved in all sorts of remanufaturing from tongue and groove KDAT flooring for the biggest homes on St. Simon's to pressure treating fence posts to crates for Kubota tractors and other crated for helicopter blades.
> 
> In my career I have moved a lot and I will say to any of you with young children, beware of this.  West Georgia, middle Tennessee, south Georgia, Virginia, Atlanta all in about seven years.
> 
> I'll be 42 in December and I ABHORE what I do.  I want to do something different but I'm too lazy and scared of failing.  I can't drive a truck.  No way.  I'm a white knuckler driving a U-haul.


It's funny, I was talking to creekrat about this exact same thing. People probably find our jobs interesting, but we are sick of our own jobs simply because we've been doing it for so long.


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's funny, I was talking to creekrat about this exact same thing. People probably find our jobs interesting, but we are sick of our own jobs simply because we've been doing it for so long.


Creekrat is a cementer he spends his working days watching Netflix and in the gym. Then when you need them they out of hours and need 8 hours sleep


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Creekrat is a cementer he spends his working days watching Netflix and in the gym. Then when you need them they out of hours and need 8 hours sleep


Yes, I'm aware. 

And I'm am Enterprise architect.. where I do nothing 7 hours out of the day but pull a trigger to spend millions for a company and tell people what to to do. Most of my day is spent napping or cooking my meals.

Having what is perceived to be a laid back job should not be confused as the same thing as job satisfaction.

Your response kind of proved my point, even if you were joking. 😂


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes, I'm aware.
> 
> And I'm am Enterprise architect.. where I do nothing 7 hours out of the day but pull a trigger to spend millions for a company and tell people what to to do. Most of my day is spent napping or cooking my meals.
> 
> ...


I just like giving creek shit we in the same industry


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> I just like giving creek shit we in the same industry


Curious since we're on the topic. Is your job satisfaction still the same as when you started?

I've been in the same industry for the last 25 years. When I first started I was very enthusiastic, and lately I just go through the motions. I think that plays a big part of my lack of satisfaction. I make very good pay.. but as odd as it may sound, I really think I'd prefer a job that had some manual labor in it.

Will I change jobs? Probably not, but mostly because I procrastinate about stuff like this 🤣


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Curious since we're on the topic. Is your job satisfaction still the same as when you started?
> 
> I've been in the same industry for the last 25 years. When I first started I was very enthusiastic, and lately I just go through the motions. I think that plays a big part of my lack of satisfaction. I make very good pay.. but as odd as it may sound, I really think I'd prefer a job that had some manual labor in it.
> 
> Will I change jobs? Probably not, but mostly because I procrastinate about stuff like this 🤣


I enjoy most bringing on the locals I have had one that has progressed to my job on another rig and another that came to the U.K. to do his masters and now works for Eaton. I feel these things are more impress than my day to day job and more rewarding


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Curious since we're on the topic. Is your job satisfaction still the same as when you started?
> 
> I've been in the same industry for the last 25 years. When I first started I was very enthusiastic, and lately I just go through the motions. I think that plays a big part of my lack of satisfaction. I make very good pay.. but as odd as it may sound, I really think I'd prefer a job that had some manual labor in it.
> 
> Will I change jobs? Probably not, but mostly because I procrastinate about stuff like this 🤣



My last question is for everyone actually. I'm curious how anyone who's been in their field for a long time feels about their job today, compared to when they started.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm an estimator for a union concrete company in New England.  Takeoff and price drawings for  upcoming jobs in Boston and the surrounding areas.  Not the most interesting work but it pays well and I enjoy it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I'm an estimator for a union concrete company in New England.  Takeoff and price drawings for  upcoming jobs in Boston and the surrounding areas.  Not the most interesting work but it pays well and I enjoy it.


Is that not controlled by whitey bulgers gang in Boston?? I thought they controlled the construction in that area?? Or am I a few decades late?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My last question is for everyone actually. I'm curious how anyone who's been in their field for a long time feels about their job today, compared to when they started.



Been working in engineering since 1997. I have worked for both private and public agencies. Been doing both since 2010 after the 2008-2009 land crash . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Been working in engineering since 1997. I have worked for both private and public agencies. Been doing both since 2010 after the 2008-2009 land crash .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you still enjoy it compared to when you first started in 1997. Or has job satisfaction waned at all?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you still enjoy it compared to when you first started in 1997. Or has job satisfaction waned at all?



I like the days I telecommute from my private business office. My private business only needs to do a couple projects a year and it’s sustainable. It’s the public side I don’t like. I work for dumbasses that don’t know shit. I don’t let bosses know what I know (I may know more than them) because there is nothing I need from them to get ahead. What they don’t like is that they kind of have an idea of what I know but they don’t know how to motivate me to; perhaps promoting me for once to a high executive level position would motivate me. I work in professional/managerial right now and am at the cusp of executive level. It’s too political in working for the government. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I like the days I telecommute from my private business office. My private business only needs to do a couple projects a year and it’s sustainable. It’s the public side I don’t like. I work for dumbasses that don’t know shit. I don’t let bosses know what I know (I may know more than them) because there is nothing I need from them to get ahead. What they don’t like is that they kind of have an idea of what I know but they don’t know how to motivate me to; perhaps promoting me for once to a high executive level position would motivate me. I work in professional/managerial right now and am at the cusp of executive level. It’s too political in working for the government.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If high level executive roles are anything alike across industries.. then my experience is it was nice for the first couple of years, and then you get exposed to next level type of fuckery. 

I thought my job was political... I can't imagine working for the actual government.

Thanks for answering. I'm in a sort of soul searching mode lately, and seeing how others feel about their job kind of helps me navigate my own thoughts.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My last question is for everyone actually. I'm curious how anyone who's been in their field for a long time feels about their job today, compared to when they started.



I am with my company 36 years. Started at my company in 1985, I was 21 years old. It was a small construction company but was still the number one contractor for Brooklyn union Gas. Company was much friendlier and more family oriented. It’s now become less so. Everyone now is just a number and expendable. Looking forward to eventually retiring moving down south, enjoying the next chapter with the wife, kids and grandkids.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> next level type of fuckery.


We call that motherfuckery.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Curious since we're on the topic. Is your job satisfaction still the same as when you started?
> 
> I've been in the same industry for the last 25 years. When I first started I was very enthusiastic, and lately I just go through the motions. I think that plays a big part of my lack of satisfaction. I make very good pay.. but as odd as it may sound, I really think I'd prefer a job that had some manual labor in it.
> 
> Will I change jobs? Probably not, but mostly because I procrastinate about stuff like this 🤣



Your job satisfaction now vs then has nothing to do with your job changing.  I think subconsciously over time you are coming to the realization that you are in the wrong field.  You obviously know yourself better than I know you.  But I can be a better reflection of you, as we don't tend to see ourselves the same way others perceive us.

You enjoy helping people.  Do you know that?  Maybe.  Do I know that?  Definitely.  I see you spend lots of time on the boards helping people including myself.  Your no paying job on this board gives you greater satisfaction than your high paying career.  @sfw509 will likely get the most satisfaction here from his job.  I don't think his job is easy.  It's just very fulfilling.  Helping a large corporation get the correct IT Enterprise system too is not an easy job, but neither is it fulfilling.

I too hate my job.  Like you I'm not very fond of my father.  I had a career set in mind, but he didn't accept it.  One day we will both find the right solution to our job concerns.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

What I truly believe is if you want something then go out and get it.  That includes if you want a different job.  Now never leave your current job until you have something else.

My experience has been the only one that holds me back is myself.

I actually love what I am doing now because where I work, I believe my destiny is truly in my hands. I am encouraged to take advantage of many opportunities that are presented to me. So the problems termination gig is a side gig for me.  My main job is in the medical field and involves building strategies with pharma, science, medicine and health identities.

My work can be challenging and I deal with people all over the world but working constantly with different teams gets you noticed. Pair that with amazing amount of resources at my hands and pretty much I am allowed to go as far as I want if I am willing to put in the effort.

To the point about being happy after you have been a field a long time. It can have everything to do with environment and not necessarily the field. I found my niche a while back but I have been in this field in one form or another for many many years.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> What I truly believe is if you want something then go out and get it.  That includes if you want a different job.  Now never leave your current job until you have something else.
> 
> My experience has been the only one that holds me back is myself.
> 
> ...


I changed to a new environment, and it has been fantastic. But for me it's the field itself. I can do it in my sleep, and I've been around so long that I can predict future technologies and how they might work.. so there's very little to keep me interested these days.

Where I'm at currently is trying to decide if I want to work or not. I'm fortunate enough to have enough to never need to work again, as long as the economy and market at least stays on its current course. However, I'm certain a down turn is looming around the corner and that makes me hesitate.

There's also the fact that I don't get much socialization outside of work right now; I was not fortunate enough to be able to have kids, and all my friends do. Their busy doing family stuff, or when they do hang out with each other it's because their kids bring them together. I end up being the lone man out. I won't lie, it's kind of lonely in this regard.

Ultimately, I just want to be able to continue to support my mother and disabled brother. My uncertainty in the market makes me hesitate quitting entirely, so I'm contemplating if s career change might make more sense for me.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is that not controlled by whitey bulgers gang in Boston?? I thought they controlled the construction in that area?? Or am I a few decades late?


I don't see much on the buyout side of things but when I was in the field I definitely saw some funny business.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 1, 2021)

Railroad


----------



## PZT (Oct 1, 2021)

Im dying slowly for something I care nothing about


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

PZT said:


> Im dying slowly for something I care nothing about


I understand this feeling 100%


----------



## lizardfighter (Oct 1, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Just wondering what you all do for work.  I'm a college student right now as an electrical engineering major but I hate the coding that's required. Been looking at related jobs and I don't think that is what I want to do with my life.  Looking at other options trying to make a good decision. Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I hate how crowded the city is that I'm in for school, traffic can take 30 minutes to go 5-10 miles.  I want to move somewhere more rural so I can have peace and quiet.  I hate how much noise people at my apartment make at the pool at 3 am when I'm trying to sleep my apartment is right next to the pool and with a big window and sliding glass door it has no sound dampening.
> 
> I like working with my hands and I don't mind being outside.  Being stuck behind a desk all day for lectures and homework is awful and I'd kms if I was stuck in a job like that for the rest of my life.


Hey fellow EE student! Not sure what year you're in right now, but imo the coding gets easier as you go on, for example I'm in controls right now and it's mostly just matlab sims for calculations. The field is huge but from what I understand a big percentage is desk jobs. I'm focusing on electronics though so take that with a grain of salt. My friend's dad is a field engineer with PG&E and he runs all around the state to plan sites. You might like something like that, or maybe switch to trade work as an electrician?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

@Send0 and @PZT how close are you to traditional retirement age?
My wife is close and is starting to hate her field too.  A little late in the game for a career change but I suppose if she didn't have the stress of her job she may be better off.

In my situation environment change was key.  

For her and you guys it does seem that may not be the answer. Is it something you could swing a few more years to set yourself up better for retirement?

I do believe in general like some have said, you work any job long enough you are going to find things you don't like about it that really upset you. I like my job although it is stressful. If I was independently wealthy of course I wouldn't keep working it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

lizardfighter said:


> Hey fellow EE student! Not sure what year you're in right now, but imo the coding gets easier as you go on, for example I'm in controls right now and it's mostly just matlab sims for calculations. The field is huge but from what I understand a big percentage is desk jobs. I'm focusing on electronics though so take that with a grain of salt. My friend's dad is a field engineer with PG&E and he runs all around the state to plan sites. You might like something like that, or maybe switch to trade work as an electrician?


Is MatLab still one of the more popular platforms?  I worked with people that made all kinds of programs with MatLab and Python. I just knew enough to run their programs and fix minor glitches.


----------



## lizardfighter (Oct 1, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Is MatLab still one of the more popular platforms?  I worked with people that made all kinds of programs with MatLab and Python. I just knew enough to run their programs and fix minor glitches.


Yep! At my school we mostly use MatLab and Python. I've never used Matlab in industry work but I've used Python.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

lizardfighter said:


> Yep! At my school we mostly use MatLab and Python. I've never used Matlab in industry work but I've used Python.


IMO anyone that has those two programs down like the back of their hand should be set about anywhere they want to go.  You agree?  That stuff is way over my head but I feel there is great potential for those that get it to bank.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @Send0 and @PZT how close are you to traditional retirement age?
> My wife is close and is starting to hate her field too.  A little late in the game for a career change but I suppose if she didn't have the stress of her job she may be better off.
> 
> In my situation environment change was key.
> ...


I'm 23 years away from retirement... I started in the industry when I was 17. I'm currently 42.

I'm not worried about retirement... I could probably do it now. If you care to know more then go back and read my previous post to understand better where I'm at, and why I'm on the fence.

Either way, at this point I'm soul searching before I make a decision.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm 23 years away from retirement... I started in the industry when I was 17. I'm currently 42.
> 
> I'm not worried about retirement... I could probably do it now. If you care to know more then go back and read my previous post to understand better where I'm at, and why I'm on the fence.
> 
> Either way, at this point I'm soul searching before I make a decision.


yeah, I saw the post, I just didn't know how far away you were age wise.
Seems you have the financial independence to look around and give another field a try.
One thing to consider in the field change is you probably would take a pay cut. If that is ok with you, I don't see an issue, especially if the new field makes you happier.
I would recommend against retiring now.  Things are so unstable now.  I imagine a financial advisor would tell you to keep working and saving as well.


----------



## lizardfighter (Oct 1, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> IMO anyone that has those two programs down like the back of their hand should be set about anywhere they want to go.  You agree?  That stuff is way over my head but I feel there is great potential for those that get it to bank.


The field is huge so I'm not sure. I think it depends on what you specialize in and what your job is. Coding isn't a big deal at all as long as you know how general algorithms work and how they differ in each language. Matlab and Python are super easy to use so if you get them down and are a quick learner for other things I do agree that you'd be set because of that. But you may end up in a job where you don't need either of them.


----------



## BustaCapps (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m a PSS at a Crisis Intervention Center. I work with people that are in crisis from substance and/or mental health. We are a stabilization and detox center. We get them stabilized/detoxed and find aftercare for them to try and set them up for success. I can’t begin to describe the things I’ve seen and dealt with. It is is very stressful job but very rewarding when you see someone get clean/sober or get their mentals under control and get their life back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 1, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> I’m a PSS at a Crisis Intervention Center. I work with people that are in crisis from substance and/or mental health. We are a stabilization and detox center. We get them stabilized/detoxed and find aftercare for them to try and set them up for success. I can’t begin to describe the things I’ve seen and dealt with. It is is very stressful job but very rewarding when you see someone get clean/sober or get their mentals under control and get their life back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word. I bet it is rewarding but also quite difficult.


----------



## PZT (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I understand this feeling 100%


so keeping my eyes open lol


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 1, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I'm an estimator for a union concrete company in New England.  Takeoff and price drawings for  upcoming jobs in Boston and the surrounding areas.  Not the most interesting work but it pays well and I enjoy it.


BS&G?


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I hear eastern Australia is the place to be right now <sic>.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I'm on East coast of Oz,in suburb called Penrith,about 50 km from Sydney at the foot of the Blue mountains,got the Nepean river,cross the river and it's all mountains from there on.about to go out of lockdown this month,all business as usual,pubs,clubs,barbers,etc,all been shit for couple months now,our premiere just resigned in NSW,so things are looking up bro.anabolics down here are expensive compared to what it seems you guys in the us and Canada pay.that goes for all illicit drugs though,


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 3, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> Yeah I'm on East coast of Oz,in suburb called Penrith,about 50 km from Sydney at the foot of the Blue mountains,got the Nepean river,cross the river and it's all mountains from there on.about to go out of lockdown this month,all business as usual,pubs,clubs,barbers,etc,all been shit for couple months now,our premiere just resigned in NSW,so things are looking up bro.anabolics down here are expensive compared to what it seems you guys in the us and Canada pay.that goes for all illicit drugs though,



It is very ‘spensive I imagine cos you all are so far away from your sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator (Oct 3, 2021)

Local 46....Commercial electrical union General Forman/ Forman


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It is very ‘spensive I imagine cos you all are so far away from your sources.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


100% bro,so far from South America,from Europe, Asia,and we share no borders with other country,everything has to come in through port or air,or private yatcht,we pay up to 6× times mark up value compared to US prices.


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2021)

I worked stages for most of my life , big and small venues. Lights sound stage production , once I moved to Maine full time got a job with a buddys company jacking and leveling buildings , putting in foundations and moving houses around to new locations. Since the stroke I'm sort of forcibly retired for now.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 3, 2021)

Are you near Portland?  That was a fun little city to visit, albeit the endless supply of harmless heroine addicts.


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Are you near Portland?  That was a fun little city to visit, albeit the endless supply of harmless heroine addicts.


Portlands a few hours south of us. Were up in the center of the state.


----------



## CJ (Oct 3, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Are you near Portland?  That was a fun little city to visit, albeit the endless supply of harmless heroine addicts.


Has the heroin hit Portland, Maine hard???  I wouldn't have guessed that it would be that bad up there.


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Has the heroin hit Portland, Maine hard???  I wouldn't have guessed that it would be that bad up there.


You see more and more of it in the news , usually its a local getting busted with a few flatlanders. Everything and its Great Aunt Avis travels up n down the 95 eventually.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Has the heroin hit Portland, Maine hard???  I wouldn't have guessed that it would be that bad up there.


A popular addiction treatment center was started in Portland Maine.  I don't know if they lost funding or just became very lenient with the addicts.  They are in every corner.  Harmless but you can tell that they are high on heroine.  We were waiting for brunch at one of the most popular places in Portland.  There were needles wrapped up nicely in the flower bed of that eatery.

It's still a nice city and understandable why most publications rank it as the city with the best food.


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> A popular addiction treatment center was started in Portland Maine.  I don't know if they lost funding or just became very lenient with the addicts.  They are in every corner.  Harmless but you can tell that they are high on heroine.  We were waiting for brunch at one of the most popular places in Portland.  There were needles wrapped up nicely in the flower bed of that eatery.
> 
> It's still a nice city and understandable why most publications rank it as the city with the best food.


I haven't been to Portland since taking the girls to one of those boy band concerts at the Civic Center years back. The opioids hit hard up here when the doctors were giving them out like candy , seemed like every other person you knew had a script for vicodin and oxycotin then as that crap started to dry up the real dope started to trickle in and now you see heroin and even fentanyl show up in the news. Its sad really cus a lot of these kids up here have no concept of real street drugs and it gets them put into rehabs or hospitals if  they are lucky enough to survive.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 3, 2021)

Yano said:


> I haven't been to Portland since taking the girls to one of those boy band concerts at the Civic Center years back. The opioids hit hard up here when the doctors were giving them out like candy , seemed like every other person you knew had a script for vicodin and oxycotin then as that crap started to dry up the real dope started to trickle in and now you see heroin and even fentanyl show up in the news. Its sad really cus a lot of these kids up here have no concept of real street drugs and it gets them put into rehabs or hospitals if  they are lucky enough to survive.


And just to be clear, I would gladly visit Portland again.  The drug addicts are far from violent and the food is ridiculously good.  Just want other people reading these posts to understand that Portland is still a very safe, beautiful destination.

@Yano , my wife wants to drive up the coast of Maine.  Can you recommend some other great places?  Is Bar Harbor on that list?


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> And just to be clear, I would gladly visit Portland again.  The drug addicts are far from violent and the food is ridiculously good.  Just want other people reading these posts to understand that Portland is still a very safe, beautiful destination.
> 
> @Yano , my wife wants to drive up the coast of Maine.  Can you recommend some other great places?  Is Bar Harbor on that list?


Bar Harbor is beautiful , the whole MDI , mount desert island , area is really pretty. Cadillac mountain for camping and hiking , sight seeing all over the place. Thunder Hole is in Acadia Nat Park , on a bit of a rough day the waves enter it with a huge roar and shoot like 40 feet in the air. Isle Au Haut has a ferry to it out of Stonington , I think that's the eastern most point in the continental US but you'd have to check , its amazing , trails to hike , a priceless view , nice campground. I'm not much on resturaunt's and things like that so I cant really recommend a place to eat.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 3, 2021)

As far as overall job/life satisfaction, I am in as good of a place as I have ever been. Working in law enforcement and education were experiences i would not trade and guided me to where I am today. But both are very negative work environments.

In my work with the developmentally disabled I am technically a contractor for the companies clients I service. Yeah, the whole 10-99 thing is not ideal but I seem to budget well. Case managers and the state asking for paperwork they don't read is what it is. My job falls under the state Medicaid umbrella so there is typical government bureaucracy.

However, 90% of the time I make my own schedule. My work is fun, interesting, and I can dress like I am going to the gym. My field is 90% women so I have experienced a little bit of what I might call gender profiling based on my outward appearance, lol. Most client teams don't expect the "behavior therapist" to show up looking like a typical bro. (I've been asked if I was a bus driver more than once, lol.) But you would be surprised by how a no nonsense, practical approach from a short stocky meathead has been received. Not bragging but I have a case managers asking me if I am accepting new clients all the time.

I am currently working about 3.5 days a week. This allows me to help take care of my aging mother. My siblings work M-F day jobs, so I can take her to doctors appointments and places she would like to go. Financial, I'm not going to get rich. But all of my bills are paid, I can help my mom when needed, and I can buy myself things I want. I grew up poor, so all things considered, I have a good life. My job allows me the financial freedom and flexibility to do this. So on the rare occasion I have what many would consider a bad day of work, I remind myself of what my job allows me to do in my personal life.


----------



## Onesmallone (Oct 3, 2021)

Software Engineering! 

Just finished school in May, and started my career this August . 

I work from home and love it, I can balance my life and work much better, and no commute to work is great.

Many bad school classes killed my motivation, but it gets better.

Refer to the 4 stages of competence. 

Conscious incompetence is one of the most difficult stages


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 3, 2021)

Not work but I wish it was. Been my passion for years. Not in a big hurry to finish it because my dash kit for the radio is $350 but it's a good start.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Not work but I wish it was. Been my passion for years. Not in a big hurry to finish it because my dash kit for the radio is $350 but it's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.. I've built a few boxes, but not many. I remember in the late 90's I built a sealed push/pull setup. That thing hit way too hard for the hatchback I put it in. 

Now I'm old, listen to things at a "reasonable" volume, and content with a single 12", with maybe some 8" or 10" to fill in the range.

My friend was really big into building systems and went to competitions. He was crazy... he had a custom suit he wore _(for safety, chest compression etc)_, and had videos of him in the car with a lighter, turning on the system, and the air pushed by the system blowing out the lighter. That guy was nuts! 😁


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Very nice.. I've built a few boxes, but not many. I remember in the late 90's I built a sealed push/pull setup. That thing hit way too hard for the hatchback I put it in.
> 
> Now I'm old, listen to things at a "reasonable" volume, and content with a single 12", with maybe some 8" or 10" to fill in the range.
> 
> My friend was really big into building systems and went to competitions. He was crazy... he had a custom suit he wore _(for safety, chest compression etc)_, and had videos of him in the car with a lighter, turning on the system, and the air pushed by the system blowing out the lighter. That guy was nuts!


Yea I'm 39 and can't quit. We're chasing 150db in my daughter's Nitro. 149.8 in the kick right now...not bad for 8-8s on 5k watts
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Yea I'm 39 and can't quit. We're chasing 150db in my daughter's Nitro. 149.8 in the kick right now...not bad for 8-8s on 5k watts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys do competitions, or just purely for fun?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you guys do competitions, or just purely for fun?


We compete

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 3, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> Operating engineer in NYC for a utility company. Been with them now 36 years.


That's long time


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m a low level rock star...greatest job ever.
Have opened for and met bands some of you would probably lose your shit over.  Unfortunately it doesn’t pay good til you reach that high level status so when I’m not on tour I build decks and do metal roofs...nothing beats doing a job and scoring enough money to live for 2 to 3 months on.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I’m a low level rock star...greatest job ever.
> Have opened for and met bands some of you would probably lose your shit over.  Unfortunately it doesn’t pay good til you reach that high level status so when I’m not on tour I build decks and do metal roofs...nothing beats doing a job and scoring enough money to live for 2 to 3 months on.


That's cool.  Not every place in the US you can live on the work to live mentality.  Name some bands, I would like to lose my shit.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That's cool.  Not every place in the US you can live on the work to live mentality.  Name some bands, I would like to lose my shit.


Haha right on...the most famous was cannibal corpse...also opened for hatebreed...that was insane

It’s cheap to live here ...I can make about 10 grand on a roof and then just live off that...my wife also has a banger job so it’s definitely not all on me


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 4, 2021)

That's awesome.  I feel like I may have seen CC in NY.  My friend was into that scene for a while.  It was cool.  I definitely stood out in the crowd.  I think I was wearing a pair of Vans blue Jeans, and a pricey Abercrombie sweater.  My friends were big, so my clothing didn't subject me to the mosh pit.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 4, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> BS&G?


No we are on the install side.  BS&G produces the concrete, we form and place it.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That's awesome.  I feel like I may have seen CC in NY.  My friend was into that scene for a while.  It was cool.  I definitely stood out in the crowd.  I think I was wearing a pair of Vans blue Jeans, and a pricey Abercrombie sweater.  My friends were big, so my clothing didn't subject me to the mosh pit.


Don’t feel bad I’m drowned in a scene full of crazy looking people and I wear regular clothes...my band mates always say I should wear “cooler” clothes I always tell them they should wear clothes that make them happy just as I do...I’m the older dude..they even call me band dad...I conform for no cause lol


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Don’t feel bad I’m drowned in a scene full of crazy looking people and I wear regular clothes...my band mates always say I should wear “cooler” clothes I always tell them they should wear clothes that make them happy just as I do...I’m the older dude..they even call me band dad...I conform for no cause lol


Band dad ha ha


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That's awesome.  I feel like I may have seen CC in NY.  My friend was into that scene for a while.  It was cool.  I definitely stood out in the crowd.  I think I was wearing a pair of Vans blue Jeans, and a pricey Abercrombie sweater.  My friends were big, so my clothing didn't subject me to the mosh pit.


You wore that shit to a CC concert? Lucky you didn't get stomped. Surprised your friends didn't stop you. If I were driving to a concert like that and picking your ass up I'd be like get your ass back inside and change bitch.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Haha right on...the most famous was cannibal corpse...also opened for hatebreed...that was insane
> 
> It’s cheap to live here ...I can make about 10 grand on a roof and then just live off that...my wife also has a banger job so it’s definitely not all on me


Wow Cannibal Corpse. Haven't heard that one in a while.  Ever meet Jim Carrey?


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a truck driver. I bring you fukkers food so you can bulk.


I’m a truck driver too. But I don’t have a clue whats in my truck. All I know is it’s going somewhere overseas.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Wow Cannibal Corpse. Haven't heard that one in a while.  Ever meet Jim Carrey?


Lol no I havnt that would be cool tho.


----------



## Limited Money (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow, this thread exploded. I've been trying to go to advising but the website hours are a lie and on a college campus they are still a bit anal about covid. Hopefully, I'm successful tomorrow.  The goal is to switch from electrical engineering to Industrial engineering, it should be a better degree for me.  

If that doesn't work I'll drop out and go to a trade school for electrician techniciaon training.  I don't have to have a 6 figure job and enjoy a bit of manual labor so it might be better for me.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 4, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Wow, this thread exploded. I've been trying to go to advising but the website hours are a lie and on a college campus they are still a bit anal about covid. Hopefully, I'm successful tomorrow.  The goal is to switch from electrical engineering to Industrial engineering, it should be a better degree for me.
> 
> If that doesn't work I'll drop out and go to a trade school for electrician techniciaon training.  I don't have to have a 6 figure job and enjoy a bit of manual labor so it might be better for me.


Enjoying your job is more important than salary, but don't be surprised if you do end up making a six figure salary, that tends to be an indirect relationship of enjoying your job.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m a sandwich artist at subway


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I’m a sandwich artist at subway


I’m a piss artist at every bar I walk past


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I’m a sandwich artist at subway


I used to do that too.  I ate a ton of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## bugman (Oct 4, 2021)

Own a small pest control company here in GA.  

DRT Pest Control spread the word!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 4, 2021)

bugman said:


> Own a small pest control company here in GA.
> 
> DRT Pest Control spread the word!


There are a ton of us in GA.    Dead Right There is a good slogan.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 4, 2021)

With how plant efficiencies are right now, it looks like I burn cash for a living.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I’m a sandwich artist at subway


The Mozart of Mortadella


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The Mozart of Mortadella


The mysterious abstract piece called "What's in the tuna?"


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)

I am but a lowly security guard


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2021)

bugman said:


> Own a small pest control company here in GA.
> 
> DRT Pest Control spread the word!


user name is relevant


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 7, 2021)

Uber driver ... Living the dream and hope to look good doing it .. and get some phone numbers too!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Uber driver ... Living the dream and hope to look good doing it .. and get some phone numbers too!


Good luck... I hate when the drivers try to talk to me personally. I consider myself a borderline b, so I imagine the women feel the same 😂


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Uber driver ... Living the dream and hope to look good doing it .. and get some phone numbers too!


Don’t be that Uber driver lol...I delivered pizza back in the day we had a dude who would try his luck with girls...eventually someone called and was like I ordered pizza and I expect to not be hit on while I’m paying ...fired him on the spot..it’s creepy

Edit I’m joshing you but that totally happened lol


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Don’t be that Uber driver lol...I delivered pizza back in the day we had a dude who would try his luck with girls...eventually someone called and was like I ordered pizza and I expect to not be hit on while I’m paying ...fired him on the spot..it’s creepy


Exactly... Creepy AF.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Don’t be that Uber driver lol...I delivered pizza back in the day we had a dude who would try his luck with girls...eventually someone called and was like I ordered pizza and I expect to not be hit on while I’m paying ...fired him on the spot..it’s creepy
> 
> Edit I’m joshing you but that totally happened lol


i know youre completely right, i was joking but i mean if they forced the number on me... i used to drive cabs way back and have plenty of crazy stories. got numbers , ended up in one womans house but she didnt look good so i left, had another one just walk into the car and start talking to me, didnt even want a ride ... well atleast not a car ride ...


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 8, 2021)

What’s the craziest experience you had @supreme666leader?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blundig (Oct 8, 2021)

Shepherd


----------



## Dannyjac (Oct 9, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I am but a lowly security guard



Nice. I own two security firms and I’m in medical school trying to be a doctor. Life is hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

blundig said:


> Shepherd



Like Jesus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 11, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> Yeah I'm on East coast of Oz,in suburb called Penrith,about 50 km from Sydney at the foot of the Blue mountains,got the Nepean river,cross the river and it's all mountains from there on.about to go out of lockdown this month,all business as usual,pubs,clubs,barbers,etc,all been shit for couple months now,our premiere just resigned in NSW,so things are looking up bro.anabolics down here are expensive compared to what it seems you guys in the us and Canada pay.that goes for all illicit drugs though,


Competed in a bodybuilding comp at the Penrith Panthers earlier this year. 1 week out a tooth that was under a tooth got an abscess and gave me hell, all kinds of medication .. wasn't good stepping on stage, one side of the face puffed up and couldn't smile. Had to have both teeth removed surgically.

Didn't place, but was still a great comp.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 11, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> Wow, this thread exploded. I've been trying to go to advising but the website hours are a lie and on a college campus they are still a bit anal about covid. Hopefully, I'm successful tomorrow.  The goal is to switch from electrical engineering to Industrial engineering, it should be a better degree for me.
> 
> If that doesn't work I'll drop out and go to a trade school for electrician techniciaon training.  I don't have to have a 6 figure job and enjoy a bit of manual labor so it might be better for me.


If you become a union commercial electrician you can make 6 figures. As a General Forman I make 73.21 on my check with over time I can clear 200k a year. A Journeyman makes 62.27 that’s 128k a year before taxes. I’m in the Pacific Northwest and the unions are very strong up here . I’ve heard they are strong over on the east coast as well.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> Yeah I'm on East coast of Oz,in suburb called Penrith,about 50 km from Sydney at the foot of the Blue mountains,got the Nepean river,cross the river and it's all mountains from there on.about to go out of lockdown this month,all business as usual,pubs,clubs,barbers,etc,all been shit for couple months now,our premiere just resigned in NSW,so things are looking up bro.anabolics down here are expensive compared to what it seems you guys in the us and Canada pay.that goes for all illicit drugs though,



I’m up in qld. Feel sorry for everyone down south as the covid is really smashing you’s. Funny thing about illicit drugs. Every 3rd person at my work could get me almost any drug except steroids lol. 
Omg someone wants to get big muscles quick let’s stop them. But hey shove that powder up your nose that’s cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Like Jesus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL - Yeshua wasn’t a shepherd. His answer - King David was. Yeshua was a carpenter until he was 30yo, right before he started his 3 year ministry. (Sorry, I practice and study Torah/Messianic Judaism )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - Yeshua wasn’t a shepherd. His answer - King David was. Yeshua was a carpenter until he was 30yo, right before he started his 3 year ministry. (Sorry, I practice and study Torah/Messianic Judaism )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



 aren’t we the sheep and he is our shepherd?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> aren’t we the sheep and he is our shepherd??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Correct; but the discussion context was what he did for work, not who he was. Keep up brother. LOL  

Those who follow The Way know his voice as sheep know the shepherds call. That is the context. Do you know what that means? Sheep won’t go with a stranger…we are able to discern truths and not be swayed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Correct; but the discussion context was what he did for work, not who he was. Keep up brother. LOL
> 
> Those who follow The Way know his voice as sheep know the shepherds call. That is the context. Do you know what that means? Sheep won’t go with a stranger…we are able to discern truths and not be swayed.
> 
> ...



Ok you win 
You make a good point. 
My job - driving trucks
Who I am - that weird guy waving to people out his window like corky Romano 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Ok you win
> You make a good point.
> My job - driving trucks
> Who I am - that weird guy waving to people out his window like corky Romano
> ...







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I’m up in qld. Feel sorry for everyone down south as the covid is really smashing you’s. Funny thing about illicit drugs. Every 3rd person at my work could get me almost any drug except steroids lol.
> Omg someone wants to get big muscles quick let’s stop them. But hey shove that powder up your nose that’s cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah freedom day was today, everything opened up,pubs,clubs, shopping centres etc,that's right,you can get every drug you wanted easily but everyone I asked about could they get me juice,everyone said yeah but no one could,funny that,lucky now after good luck I have a really good source for juice,just weird how everyone said ,yeah bro I can get juice but when I came down to it,they all talked shit,couldn't get anything,


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> Yeah freedom day was today, everything opened up,pubs,clubs, shopping centres etc,that's right,you can get every drug you wanted easily but everyone I asked about could they get me juice,everyone said yeah but no one could,funny that,lucky now after good luck I have a really good source for juice,just weird how everyone said ,yeah bro I can get juice but when I came down to it,they all talked shit,couldn't get anything,



I’m half considering figuring out how to make my own. Be easier getting a degree and making it then finding a decent source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardSilva (Oct 11, 2021)

I am the manager in HGH manufacturer company. Communicating with people, solving some clients issues, developing the brand.
Also i grow microgreens and realise in my city


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 11, 2021)

Perks of working for a sign company. I get to play around with a table router and a flatbed printer. 

New license plate!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chump16 (Oct 11, 2021)

I coach high school football and teach weight training.  I'm blessed, love what I do and always have


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I’m half considering figuring out how to make my own. Be easier getting a degree and making it then finding a decent source.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't need a degree bro,just a few ingredients,need the compound, ba,aa,carrier oil,filters,beacons,scales,heat source,that's it.though it's the source of raw compounds that's the trick,of you get that then it's quite easy to process.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 12, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> Don't need a degree bro,just a few ingredients,need the compound, ba,aa,carrier oil,filters,beacons,scales,heat source,that's it.though it's the source of raw compounds that's the trick,of you get that then it's quite easy to process.



I may need to do some research. I have done a chest session a week after coming off ph and I feel like absolute dog shit. Like I’m running on an empty tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 12, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I may need to do some research. I have done a chest session a week after coming off ph and I feel like absolute dog shit. Like I’m running on an empty tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Off to work now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 13, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I may need to do some research. I have done a chest session a week after coming off ph and I feel like absolute dog shit. Like I’m running on an empty tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you got a good reliable source bro,pm me if you need we can talk further.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm a gigolo.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Oct 22, 2021)

Another truck driver here, looks like there's a few of us. I do local pickup and delivery all night shift stuff.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 31, 2022)

Chump16 said:


> I coach high school football and teach weight training.  I'm blessed, love what I do and always have


The dream


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 31, 2022)

I’m a security guard


----------



## getpumped (Feb 5, 2022)

pharmacist


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 5, 2022)

getpumped said:


> pharmacist


Like, you’re a source or like, you wear a lab coat at CVS ?


----------



## jamin (Feb 5, 2022)

I am a motorbike detailer. I turn turd into gold 🤣


----------



## Yano (Feb 5, 2022)

.... test marketer for positive thinking


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Interesting thread. I work for a government funded legal aid company as an intake Officer.  I basically get talk to people from remand or the mental hospital all day to determine if they qualify for our services.  
Sometimes I get child welfare or immigration calls as well, those make me sad.
Pretty interesting most of the time.


----------



## Yano (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Interesting thread. I work for a government funded legal aid company as an intake Officer.  I basically get talk to people from remand or the mental hospital all day to determine if they qualify for our services.
> Sometimes I get child welfare or immigration calls as well, those make me sad.
> Pretty interesting most of the time.


Wait you decide if some one is fit for mental hospitals ? .... Holy shit this group is fucked haaahahah , is there really a rubber room big enough to hold us all at once ?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wait you decide if some one is fit for mental hospitals ? .... Holy shit this group is fucked haaahahah , is there really a rubber room big enough to hold us all at once ?


Lmao the mental hospital calls are people who are already sentenced to be in them and they want a lawyer to get out. It's hard on the heart strings because they're pleading trying to convince me they don't belong in there and say they are being treated horribly  ( that i can fully believe).  But if there isn't merit for an appeal there isn't much we can do.


----------



## Yano (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Lmao the mental hospital calls are people who are already sentenced to be in them and they want a lawyer to get out. It's hard on the heart strings because they're pleading trying to convince me they don't belong in there and say they are being treated horribly  ( that i can fully believe).  But if there isn't merit for an appeal there isn't much we can do.


Yeah kiddo i know that's a rough one. My Mrs. is a nurse at an elderly care and hospice facility and a few of the folks that are residents don't have a choice on being there. Either the state has placed them , they have such medical needs there's no choice or their families basically have enough money to place them. She goes through some rough days too.
     You are an awesome young lady with a ton going for her , too bad my boys are married off already or id hand ya some phone numbers, your the kind of person we wouldn't mind having as family. Hang in there


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm an IT Network/Security/Cloud Engineer.
Been at this place for 22 yrs now, work at home.
Looking to retire in around 5-7 yrs.
Feel pretty blessed.  35 years in 401K w/ company match setup a great retirement.
That is if things dont crash and burn govt wise... We'll see...


----------



## getpumped (Feb 5, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Like, you’re a source or like, you wear a lab coat at CVS ?


actual pharmacist lol, not a source


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 21, 2022)

I am a retired marine !I always wanted to be in the army!My dad and my grandfather served as well!just run in the blood I guess!


----------



## 21Charlie (Apr 21, 2022)

I work EMS in a high volume 911 system. Got in 45 minutes of cardio and some kettle bells right before I came in for my overnight shift. Like many of you I really feel the stress building up if I go more than a day or two without working out.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 21, 2022)

Just saw this thread. 

Former process engineer (MEng), currently a tard-wrangler (project manager).


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 21, 2022)

I Program and Machine Military/ Defense parts. We also have our own product line of Drag racing parts for times like these when we have a president who likes a weak military.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 21, 2022)

Construction Manager
Formerly a Carpenter


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 21, 2022)

Mechanical engineer. I did 20 years designing and manufacturing paper conversion machinery in Wisconsin (customers were like Kimberly Clark & P&G), then I was working heavy material handling equipment where customers mostly were steel foundries and metal yards, and now I am working for a agriculture supplier (customers JD & CNH) and also getting into trenchless drilling (Ditchwitch & Vermeer).

A lot of computer work, but I do get out on the floor pretty much daily when I can. I think its fun when I get to have my hands on the parts I designed or making prototypes myself.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Construction Manager
> Formerly a Carpenter


Nice!!!most managers around here are formerly office kiss asses….nice to see you did the job first!!


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 21, 2022)

21Charlie said:


> I work EMS in a high volume 911 system. Got in 45 minutes of cardio and some kettle bells right before I came in for my overnight shift. Like many of you I really feel the stress building up if I go more than a day or two without working out.


You job should be paid more than it is!
I bet it can be very hectic!What city do you live in?


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 21, 2022)

I maintain and erect industrial machinery. 

Everything from screw conveyors to turbine generators. 

In industrial plants that do everything from making beer and soda to mining operations and power generation plants.  

I used to love it.  Then hate it, then love it again.  27 years this year and I'm currently somewhere in between loving and hating it 

Currently working for a national defense contractor manufacturing ordinance, tactical munitions and airplane parts.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 21, 2022)

21Charlie said:


> I work EMS in a high volume 911 system. Got in 45 minutes of cardio and some kettle bells right before I came in for my overnight shift. Like many of you I really feel the stress building up if I go more than a day or two without working out.


right on. i used to work the medic unit, but now i live the life of ease on a bls engine.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm a professional muffdiver.

I have a scuba mask, a snorkel, and everything.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

Dean of students at prep school


----------



## Koonj (Apr 21, 2022)

Retired Army, now I’m a health care administrator


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 21, 2022)

Still a railroader.. 27 more years 😆 



Ironbro said:


> I am a retired marine !I always wanted to be in the army!My dad and my grandfather served as well!just run in the blood I guess!


Amtrak is always hiring prior military. Got a lot of coworkers (conductors and locomotive engineers) that collect their military pension, disability payout, and still making 150-200k on the railroad.


----------



## 21Charlie (Apr 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> right on. i used to work the medic unit, but now i live the life of ease on a bls engine.


You're a wise man. I push a BLS bus so we stay busy, get a lot of the same calls but we can usually call medics for a lifeline. A good medic is a great thing


----------



## 21Charlie (Apr 21, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> You job should be paid more than it is!
> I bet it can be very hectic!What city do you live in?


Appreciate you. Talk about jobs that should be paid more, serving this country is definitely one of them. Sounds like you had a calling. Glad you were able to fulfill it and thank you for doing it


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 21, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> Nice!!!most managers around here are formerly office kiss asses….nice to see you did the job first!!



It's good to be able to see it both ways.
A lot of PMs are jack offs who dont understand the work.

But it's also nice to see the look on a steel guys face, when I roll up my sleeves and start crushing the work with him... because they were being lazy fucks and stewing up my timelines lol


Achillesking said:


> Dean of students at prep school



did not see that coming


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's good to be able to see it both ways.
> A lot of PMs are jack offs who dont understand the work.
> 
> But it's also nice to see the look on a steel guys face, when I roll up my sleeves and start crushing the work with him... because they were being lazy fucks and stewing up my timelines lol
> ...


Right most ppl don't lol


----------



## shackleford (Apr 21, 2022)

21Charlie said:


> You're a wise man. I push a BLS bus so we stay busy, get a lot of the same calls but we can usually call medics for a lifeline. A good medic is a great thing


I bet you guys do stay busy. Unfortunately, its an abused system.

I took a pay cut, but I'm much happier, less stressed. I've kept my medic and will ride with the amb if they need the extra hands. but 99 percent of the ems calls, we show up to pick things up and put them down and then go home. 

you guys are my heros, you always take the problem away 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Right most ppl don't lol



Dont judge a book right?
I guess there is still a preconceived notion of "Being uppity" as a Member of a Prep school campus


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dont judge a book right?
> I guess there is still a preconceived notion of "Being uppity" as a Member of a Prep school campus


Yea man it's def not my ideal setting 100% but 4 kids and they all need to eat. Couldn't turn down the offer. Much rather be teaching history like I did for years


----------



## Voodoopoo (Apr 21, 2022)

Work it hard,work it good,work it like you know you should,...don't know why but this just popped into my wired brain,but I think it meant to be 'lick it's,some song I heard.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's good to be able to see it both ways.
> A lot of PMs are jack offs who dont understand the work.


EXCUSE ME SIR!?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> EXCUSE ME SIR!?


He said A lot of PMs are jack offs who dont understand the work


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He said A lot of PMs are jack offs who dont understand the work


I’m angry because that’s me 🙁


----------



## beachbody30 (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m a tech recruiter at one of the larger Silicon Valley mega corps.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> EXCUSE ME SIR!?



Present company excluded
You talk like a tradesman lol


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

Work, nothing. I help care for my house and family due to mental disability.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Present company excluded
> You talk like a tradesman lol


I’ve worked with a lot of you guys.  I was very hands-on when I did process work.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> Work, nothing. I help care for my house and family due to mental disability.



Family man
Tougher job than mine


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 22, 2022)

Firefighter and I work from home for a mining company


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Firefighter and I work from home for a mining company


nice. ive been trying to figure out a decent part time gig to fit around my 24/48. its hard to beat overtime pay but its not very reliable.


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> nice. ive been trying to figure out a decent part time gig to fit around my 24/48. its hard to beat overtime pay but its not very reliable.


It works for me


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 22, 2022)

I make gay for pay content on OnlyFans...


----------



## Trump (Apr 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea man it's def not my ideal setting 100% but 4 kids and they all need to eat. Couldn't turn down the offer. Much rather be teaching history like I did for years


Did you teach American history or the history that actually happened?


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 22, 2022)

Trump said:


> Did you teach American history or the history that actually happened?


Mainly taught about how ancient civilizations were much more advanced then we believe and how pyramids were made using an ancient technology lost to time which was more then likely deliberately. Oh also how Atlantis was actually just the island of Crete 🤷‍♂️Also big foot def isn't real


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 24, 2022)

21Charlie said:


> Appreciate you. Talk about jobs that should be paid more, serving this country is definitely one of them. Sounds like you had a calling. Glad you were able to fulfill it and thank you for doing it





21Charlie said:


> Appreciate you. Talk about jobs that should be paid more, serving this country is definitely one of them. Sounds like you had a calling. Glad you were able to fulfill it and thank you for doing it


You are very welcome !I would do it again !
My leg has been amputeted due to the


Adrenolin said:


> Still a railroader.. 27 more years 😆
> 
> 
> Amtrak is always hiring prior military. Got a lot of coworkers (conductors and locomotive engineers) that collect their military pension, disability payout, and still making 150-200k on the railroad.


Thank you .I lost my leg in Afganistan.I am settled down for now but I do appreciate it!Its time for me to slow down and smell the Roses !


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2022)

I work as a fluffer in the porn industry, my hand grip strength is Amazeballs  and forearms are my biggest body part…..


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> 🤷‍♂️Also big foot def isn't real


Damnit, you just ruined my sasquatch hunting trip I had planned this weekend. Oh well, I guess I will hunt the Skunk Ape instead.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damnit, you just ruined my sasquatch hunting trip I had planned this weekend. Oh well, I guess I will hunt the Skunk Ape instead.


Also a fraud. I'll take you to see the sphinx so we can check out the water erosion together tho


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Also a fraud. I'll take you to see the sphinx so we can check out the water erosion together tho


 Urayuli ?


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Urayuli ?


That's Alaskan lore. Who the fuck knows what happens up there 🤣🤣


----------



## Mallen (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm an aircraft Mechanic on business class jets, I've done some work in commercial aviation but business class has better pay and smaller planes makes life easier


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 30, 2022)

Mallen said:


> I'm an aircraft Mechanic on business class jets, I've done some work in commercial aviation but business class has better pay and smaller planes makes life easier


Fancy


----------



## bugman (May 2, 2022)

Pest control!


----------

